# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Негатив в Интернете

## Asteriks

*Как часто Вы сталкиваетесь с негативом в Интернете? В каком виде? Что Вы вообще считаете негативом в Интернете? Как себя ведёте, сталкиваясь с ним? Как боретесь?*

----------


## Asteriks

Не часто, но раз или два в месяц заявится на страницу какой-нибудь не совсем в своём уме тип... То ссылку кинет на порно, то предложение неприличное сделает, то картинку вместо авки своей порнографическую поместит... Ну, и достают тоже подолгу... 
Сегодня пример тому был. Парень, минчанин, симпатичный, культурный в переписке кинул ссылку на свой блог на ТУТе. А блог называется (вернее, уже назывался )"Порно для женщин" или что-то в этом роде. Я сходила, всё внимательно рассмотрела....)) Видео там всякое интересное... Ну, дал бы ссылку и заткнулся, так в разговоры ещё кидается... Ну и вот: был блог - нет блога... Пусть не лезет и не навязывается. Что захочу - сама найду и посмотрю. 
Не осуждаете, что лишила стольких женщин радости лицезреть порно?))

----------


## Vanya

аналогично. только в моём случае это forum.gim.by

----------


## Asteriks

> Мелочь, но приятно 
> Открываем файлик c:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts и добавляем туда строку:
> 93.84.114.183	ug.by
> Вводим ug.by в адресную строку браузера и наслаждаемся результатом.


Мне кажется, мужской половине легче переносить негатив. Всё же вы такие мужественные... А вы оказывается ещё и предусмотрительные. А что за наслаждение ты предлагаешь, Бандерлоген?

----------


## Nietzsches

да..) а мне как то фиолетово..в последнее время) кстати на одном из форумов бусла скоро сделаю доску "Почета",куды любой желающий сможет выкинуть ник,аву.логи того-кто его достал,оскарбил.неадекватн  ого модера.админа.да просто нехорошего чела..гг..посмотрю что из этого выйдет)

----------


## Asteriks

Дашь посмотреть результат? )))

----------


## Nietzsches

Обязательно)

----------


## vova230

Столкнулся с неадекватным поведением на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
То, что на сайте отчего-то видео не работает ладно, но вот когда написал об этом на форуме и попросил помочь, то админ сразу бана на 5 дней заломил. И должен сказать не я один такой. Возможно что-то я не так сделал, но разве надо сразу, через пять минут на форуме банить? Я считаю таких модеров неадекватными.

----------


## Vanya

> Столкнулся с неадекватным поведением на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> То, что на сайте отчего-то видео не работает ладно, но вот когда написал об этом на форуме и попросил помочь, то админ сразу бана на 5 дней заломил. И должен сказать не я один такой. Возможно что-то я не так сделал, но разве надо сразу, через пять минут на форуме банить? Я считаю таких модеров неадекватными.


Вова. не ходи туда. это такой же УГ.by как и гимовский форум  там большая половина тупых неадекватных малолеток. забей

----------


## BIGm[]n

да ладно я на днях решил погамкать как в старые добрые времена в тф2,
и мну кикнули с серва за то , что я часто убивал админа ...

----------


## vova230

> да ладно я на днях решил погамкать как в старые добрые времена в тф2,
> и мну кикнули с серва за то , что я часто убивал админа ...


Слов нет. Но удержаться не могу:rofl_mini:

----------


## Asteriks

Мне кажется, Вова, тебе намекнули на то, что ты форум не прочитал и не в том разделе вопрос задал.

----------


## vova230

> Мне кажется, Вова, тебе намекнули на то, что ты форум не прочитал и не в том разделе вопрос задал.


Там 400 000 сообщений на форуме, все читать?
Даже если и не туда написал, то что сказать нельзя было? А написал именно туда. В тему "вопросы к администрации".
Да уже и не важно, я туда больше не пойду.

----------


## HARON

Даа..Неадекватных "начальничков" везде хватает,даже тут!)))

Харон. Меня долго просить не надо, будешь ходить в "баню" даже за косвенные намёки.

----------


## Asteriks

Как-то само собой получилось, но негатив в Интернете перестал меня волновать. Гораздо страшнее негатив в жизни. ((

----------


## HARON

> Как-то само собой получилось, но негатив в Интернете перестал меня волновать. Гораздо страшнее негатив в жизни. ((


Остываешь значит потихоньку!)) Скоро совсем "замёрзнешь"(

----------


## Asteriks

Может, иммунитет выработался? Но главная причина всё же в том, что меня окружают хорошие люди, и негатив по сравнению с хорошим - это тьфу!

----------


## HARON

Без соли любое,даже самое вкусное блюдо--тьфу!

----------


## Asteriks

А у тебя негатив часто встречается? То есть, ты часто сталкиваешься с ним?

----------


## BiZ111

Надо крутиться на серьёзных ресурсах. Там всё и по совести и по душе  
Даже, беря в оборот порно сайты или сайты извращений любого типа - закрытые вечеринки. Чтобы посидеть там нужно ещё попотеть. 
От администратора зависит не всё. Администратор по сути - человек *владеющий*. И его вклад в развитие - минимален, всё делают другие люди (пользователи, администрация). 

У нас же в Байнете сплошной колхоз, детсад и фимоз мозга. И никак это не исправить. Здесь и крутится весь негатив, лицемерие, тупые дети и прочая грязь. 

Для рядового пользователя это всё постольку-поскольку. Но и ему частенько приходится чувствовать "неприятный запах" на там или ином проекте, хотя во все детали он и не собирается вникать.

Как бороться? Лучшее средство - закрыть браузер и забыть то быдло и нерабочий ресурс, который тебе доставляет чувство дискомфорты. И всё. 
Если это форум или чат, в котором т*ы хочешь быть с кем-то, а тебе кто-то мешает*, нужно обратиться к администрации. Если она не поможет (помочь то можно легко) или проигнорирует - то закрываем смело браузер и забываем этот свинарник 

*И никаких нервов и криков!!! Не тратим своё время и "пальчики" на каждую замороченную тварь (создание)*

----------


## Irina

Я с негативом практически не сталкиваюсь. Не знаю почему, может стараюсь никого не обижать и люди платят мне тем же.

----------


## Asteriks

А я сталкиваюсь. Редко, правда. Можно пересчитать на пальцах: Серж, Биз и Жестянщик. Ещё Васян какой-то. Ясное дело, я не подарок. Но нельзя всё время сю-сю, ля-ля, это не есть я тогда)))

----------

